# Καναρίνια > Ράτσες > Φωνής >  Καναρίνι

## stelios7

Γεια θελω να αγορασω ενα καναρινι για τα γενεθλια του πατερα μου που ειναι τον Σεπτεμβρη αλλα το ψαχνω απο τωρα για να κανω τα κουμαντα μου και να ειμαι σιγουρος οτι εχω βρει κατι!!! Απο εσας θελω να μου πητε ποια καναρινια ειναι καλα και κελαιδανε καλα? Σε μια μεσεα τιμη... Ειμαι ασχετος απο καναρινια  :Indifferent0014:

----------


## stelios7

Αν μποριτε πητε μου και διαστασεις κλουβιου!!! Ευχαριστω!!!

----------


## ninos

Καλημέρα !

Όλα τα αρσενικά καναρίνια κελαηδάνε.Απλά, άλλες ράτσες έχουν ποιο βροντερή φωνή και άλλες πιο χαμηλή. Εμένα που μου αρέσει το δυνατό κελάηδισμα, θα προτιμούσα timbrado.  Όμως εαν δεν στοχεύεις στην αναπαραγωγή κάποιας συγκεκριμένης ράτσας, τελικά ίσως το καλύτερο είναι να βάλεις στο μάτι κάποιο και να πηγαίνεις στο μαγαζί να το παρακολουθείς κάνα 2 μέρες πριν το αγοράσεις. Αυτό για να ακούσεις το τραγούδι του καθώς και να προσέξεις μην υπάρχει κάτι περίεργο στην συμπεριφορά του. Σχετικά με το κλουβί, θα σου έλεγα όσο πιο μεγάλο, τόσο το καλύτερο. Απέφυγε κλουβιά με περίεργες γωνιές και σχήματα και σε καμία περίπτωση σαν τα παρακάτω

----------


## stelios7

Βασικα θελω να του παρω ενα για να παρει και εκεινος αλλο ενα για αναπαραγωγη υπαρχει καποια ρατσα που ειναι καλυτερη σε αυτα? Αν μπορειτε πητε μου και τιμες αν γινετε!

----------


## ninos

όλες οι ράτσες καναρινιών, ζευγαρώνουν με τον ίδιο τρόπο και τον ίδιο βαθμό δυσκολίας - ευκολίας. Για τιμές δεν γνωρίζω να σου γράψω με βεβαιότητα, αλλά σίγουρα τα "κοινά" καναρίνια, δηλαδή αυτά που δεν ανήκουν  σε κάποια ιδιαίτερη ράτσα, είναι λογικά τα πιο φθηνά.

----------


## orion

Ένα καναρινάκι κοινό (όχι ράτσα) αρσενικό που να κελαηδάει έχει από 30-60 ευρώ περίπου... ένα κλουβάκι με όλα τα αξεσουάρ ξεκινά από 15-20 ευρώ. Από ότι κατάλαβα δε σε ενδιαφέρει ράτσα οπότε και μια κανάρα από 15-30 ευρώ και είσαι κομπλέ...

----------


## stelios7

Βασικα ηθελα ρατσας αλλα οχι απο τις παρα πολυ ακριβες!!! Αυτα τα timprado ποσο κοστιζουν?

----------


## mitsman

Στέλιο καλησπερα... εγω τα τιμπραντο μου που τα πηρα απο εκτροφέα με γονεις βαθμολογημενους με ΑΡΙΣΤΑ κι αδερφια επισης βαθμολογημενα με ΑΡΙΣΤΑ πηρα 40 ευρώ το πουλι... ξέρω να δινουν και πιο φθηνα και πιο ακριβα.... αν πας να παρεις βαθμολογημενο απο 70 ευρω και πανω να περιμενεις,.... αλλα δεν υπαρχει νοημα να παρεις βαθμολογημενο....   ΟΛΑ τα υγειη ενηλικα καναρινια κελαηδανε μια χαρα!!!!

----------


## stelios7

Μπορεις να μου πεις τον εκτροφεα που στα εδωσε με 40 ευρο? δινει ακομα αυτος? δεν με νοιαζει για βαθμολογιμενα αν μπορεις πες μου και απο ποιο μερος ειναι!!!

----------


## jk21

Στα τιμπραντο και γενικα στα καναρινια φωνης ,παιζει ρολο και αν το πουλι εχει αγοραστει πριν εκπαιδευτει ή μετα .αν θυμαμαι καλα η περιπτωση του Δημητρη ηταν πριν την εκπαδευση .

----------


## stelios7

Τι εννοεις εκπεδευση? χρειαζονται εκπαιδευση για να κελαιδανε καλα?

----------


## jk21

τα καναρινια φωνης το καθε ειδος εχει το δικο του ρεπερτοριο το οποιο κουβαλα στο dna του .τα πουλια μαθαινοντας να τραγουδουν ακουν καλους και κακους ηχους (λαθη ) που δεν ανηκουν στα στανταρ τους .του ηχους αυτους τους μιμουνται και σκοπος της εκπαιδευσης (κατα κυριο λογο με καλο ενηλικο δασκαλο αλλα και με cd εναλλακτικα ) μεσω ακουσματων σωστων ,ειναι να μαθουν μονο τους σωστους και να απορριψουν τους λαθος .αν δεν το κανουν  ,καποια πουλια βγαινουν απο την διαδικασια .πουλια μπορει καποιος να δωσει ειτε στην αρχη πριν την εκπαιδευση (ακομα και καλους μελλοντικα τραγουδιστες,αφου ειναι δυσκολο απο τοτε να ξεχωρισει ) γιατι απλα πρεπει καποια να φυγουν γιατι δεν εχει χωρο και χρονο να τα εκπαιδευσει ολα  ,ειτε στη διαρκεια της εκπαιδευσης καποια πουλια που ισως δεν τον ικανοποιουν (μπορει με λιγοτερες αλλα μπορει και με περισσοτερες εν δυναμει δυνατοτητες με τα πρωτα αν και κεινα εκπαιδευτουν απο τον νεο κατοχο ) ,ειτε και μετα τον διαγωνισμο .τα πουλια αυτα συνηθως ειναι ακριβοτερα γιατι πολλα εχουν βαθμολογηθει και με καλο βαθμο .... ειναι ομως συχνα και καταπονημενα με την ολη διαδιακασια προετοιμασιας ,μετακινησης ,διαγωνισμων ...

----------


## tarirs

Στειλε μου πμ ,στελιο να σου χαρισω εγω...ειναι μικρουλια ακομα...το μονο που θελω ειναι να ειναι σε καλα χερια....

----------


## gianniskilkis

Στέλιο το καναρίνι που σου είπε ο Δημήτρης είναι ράτσας  Φιλίκους - Φιλίκους  και να ξέρεις αυτά τα καναρίνια βγαίνουν πάντα καλά (99 %) , καθώς επίσης εάν τα βρεις δεν ρωτάς για την τιμή .... ξέρεις ήδη !!!!

----------


## gianniskilkis

Και κάτι τελευταίο  , από αναφορές για αυτή την ράτσα , σε βιβλιογραφία και internet , καταγράφεται ότι απαντώνται πλέον τέτοια πουλιά , μόνο στο νότιο μέρος της Βαλκανικής...

----------


## koukoulis

Ιωάννη, πως γράφεται το φιλίκους στα Λατινικά γιατί ψάχνω και δε βρίσκω κάτι σχετικό στο διαδίκτυο

----------


## δημητρα

μπραβο τασο για την κινηση σου, να του χαρισεις. 

φιλικα

----------


## tarirs

> μπραβο τασο για την κινηση σου, να του χαρισεις. 
> 
> φιλικα


Δημητρα με τον Στελιο θα τα βρουμε διαφορετικα ηδη εχουμε μιλησει με πμ,ετσι για να μην νομιζετε οτι υποχρεωνομαι,απλως μου δινει του δινω ανταλλαγες...και μην παει το μυαλο σας αλλου....για τους κακοπροαιρετους,ετσι για να μην υπαρχει προβλημα....

----------


## mitsman

Για εξηγησε μας ρε Τασο σε παρακαλω... τι θα ανταλλάξετε αν επιτρεπεται!

----------


## tarirs

> Για εξηγησε μας ρε Τασο σε παρακαλω... τι θα ανταλλάξετε αν επιτρεπεται!


καποιο κλουβακι θα δουμε διοτι μου ειπε θα γινει η ανταλλαγη θα γινει το σεπτεμβρη τιποτα δεν ειναι σιγουρο..του ειπα με email αν εχει τιποτα για τα καναρινια...δεν ξερουμε ακομα..και αν θα παρει...στην αρχη ειπαμε για πωληση,αλλα μετα συννενοηθηκαμε πως αμα ειναι για ανταλλαγη οχι πωληση...δεν το επιτρεπει και το φορουμ,δεν ειναι τοπος για τετοιες συναλλαγες............

----------


## ninos

> ...στην αρχη ειπαμε για πωληση,αλλα μετα συννενοηθηκαμε πως αμα ειναι για ανταλλαγη οχι πωληση...δεν το επιτρεπει και το φορουμ,δεν ειναι τοπος για τετοιες συναλλαγες............


Υπενθυμίζουμε οτι απαγορεύονται οι αγοραπωλησίες έμψυχων οργανισμών και αψύχων αντικειμένων. Μην ξεχνούμε οτι το φόρουμ με την δέσμευση του ονόματος του στο διαδίκτυο, δεν έχει δηλωθεί ως χώρος αγοροπωλησιών, αλλά ως ένας χώρος ανταλλαγής πληροφοριών και εμπειριών για τα πτήνα. Παραβλέποντας τον κανόνα αυτό, δημιουργούμε πρόβλημα τόσο στο φόρουμ, όσο κ στους ιδιοκτήτες του.

--------------------------------------------------
_Απαγορεύονται οι αγοραπωλησίες ζωντανών πλασμάτων αλλά και άψυχων πραγμάτων μέσω του φόρουμ.Οι αγγελίες ζήτησης έμψυχων ή άψυχων πραγμάτων θα γίνονται δεκτές μόνο αν φαίνεται ξεκάθαρα τι ζητήται να χαριστεί ή τι ανταλλάσσεται. Σε περίπτωση ανταλλαγής έμψυχων ή άψυχων πραγμάτων ,θα πρέπει να αναφέρεται ξεκάθαρα τι ζητήται ή τι δίνεται για ανταλλαγή .
_--------------------------------------------------

Στέλιο το καλύτερο πιστεύω είναι να ανταλλάξεις το πουλάκι οπως γράφετε με τον Τάσο, είτε να ανοίξεις ένα θέμα που θα ζητάς να σου χαρίσει κάποιος ενα πουλάκι. Διάβασε και *εδώ* μερικές απο τις προϋποθέσεις που πρέπει να τηρεί ο αποδέκτης αυτού του υπέροχου δώρου.  :Happy:

----------


## tarirs

> Υπενθυμίζουμε οτι απαγορεύονται οι αγοραπωλησίες έμψυχων οργανισμών και αψύχων αντικειμένων. Μην ξεχνούμε οτι το φόρουμ με την δέσμευση του ονόματος του στο διαδίκτυο, δεν έχει δηλωθεί ως χώρος αγοροπωλησιών, αλλά ως ένας χώρος ανταλλαγής πληροφοριών και εμπειριών για τα πτήνα. Παραβλέποντας τον κανόνα αυτό, δημιουργούμε πρόβλημα τόσο στο φόρουμ, όσο κ στους ιδιοκτήτες του.
> 
> --------------------------------------------------
> _Απαγορεύονται οι αγοραπωλησίες ζωντανών πλασμάτων αλλά και άψυχων πραγμάτων μέσω του φόρουμ.Οι αγγελίες ζήτησης έμψυχων ή άψυχων πραγμάτων θα γίνονται δεκτές μόνο αν φαίνεται ξεκάθαρα τι ζητήται να χαριστεί ή τι ανταλλάσσεται. Σε περίπτωση ανταλλαγής έμψυχων ή άψυχων πραγμάτων ,θα πρέπει να αναφέρεται ξεκάθαρα τι ζητήται ή τι δίνεται για ανταλλαγή .
> _--------------------------------------------------
> 
> Στέλιο το καλύτερο πιστεύω είναι να ανταλλάξεις το πουλάκι οπως γράφετε με τον Τάσο, είτε να ανοίξεις ένα θέμα που θα ζητάς να σου χαρίσει κάποιος ενα πουλάκι. Διάβασε και *εδώ* μερικές απο τις προϋποθέσεις που πρέπει να τηρεί ο αποδέκτης αυτού του υπέροχου δώρου.


Στελιο ο ανθρωπος θελει να αγορασει..εφοσον εχουμε συννενοηθει να γινει ανταλλγη ποιος ο λογος να ανοιξει νε θεμα....συννενοηση μεταξυ μας να υπαρχει...

----------


## jk21

> Γεια θελω να αγορασω ενα καναρινι για τα γενεθλια του πατερα μου που ειναι τον Σεπτεμβρη αλλα το ψαχνω απο τωρα για να κανω τα κουμαντα μου και να ειμαι σιγουρος οτι εχω βρει κατι!!! Απο εσας θελω να μου πητε ποια καναρινια ειναι καλα και κελαιδανε καλα? Σε μια μεσεα τιμη... Ειμαι ασχετος απο καναρινια


o ΣΤΕΛΙΟς δηλωσε οτι θελει να αγορασει  καποιο πουλακι αλλα δεν ανοιξε κανενα θεμα που να ζητα να του πουλησουν εδω .ολα τα υπολοιπα ειναι προσωπικα σας και δεν ενδιαφερουν το φορουμ .εδω δημοσια δηλωνουμε σε μια τετοια περιπτωση οτι μπορουμε να του χαρισουμε ή να του ανταλαξουμε το πουλακι που θελει με κατι συγκεκριμενο .καθε αλλη συζητηση και ειδικα απο μελη που γνωριζουν πολυ καλα τους κανονες ,ειναι περιττη !

----------


## gianniskilkis

Καλησπέρα σε όλους τους φίλους αλλά λόγω δουλειάς δεν μπήκα να σας ακούσω... Φίλε Γιάννη  - Κoukoulis - συγνώμη αλλά δεν υπάρχει τέτοιο είδος στην κυριολεξία , ήταν ένα λογοπαίγνιο που έκανα στο άρθρο του φίλου μου mitsman για τα πουλιά που αναφέρει , τις τιμές που είπε και τέλος την ποιότητά τους . Εξηγούμαι , πουλιά που στα δίνει ένας πολύ καλός φίλος ,σε τιμή που δεν συζητάς λόγω ότι ήδη γνωρίζεις ότι είναι καθαρά αντιπροσωπευτική της φιλικής σας σχέσης και αυτό επιβεβαιώνεται  από το ότι σίγουρα , με την ποσοστιαία σχέση που λέω , θα είναι καλά πουλιά. 
 Εάν δεις και στη δεύτερη ανάρτησή μου περιγράφω χωροταξικά την θέση της Ελλαδίτσας μας όπου ακόμα υπάρχει η φιλία και το φιλότιμο ...κια τίποτα λιγότερο ή περισσότερο .
 Ζητώ συγνώμη εάν σας ταλαιπώρησα αλλά εμένα μου βγήκε αυθόρμητα ,το έγραψα και από ότι κατάλαβα σας έκανα το θέμα σ....α . Αφού όμως έκανα αυτό θα αρπάξω την ευκαιρία ,έτσι για εξιλέωση χα χα χα, να πω ότι για εμένα τα πουλάκια που μας δίνουν τα φιλαράκια μας και δεν ζητάν λεφτά ή κάνουν παζάρια ,είναι τα καλύτερα ,όχι επειδή είναι στο τζάμπα, πάντα κάτι άλλο θα δώσουμε και εμείς ή έστω οι άλλοι δεν είναι μ...κες να μην καταλάβουν εάν είμαστε λαμόγια ,αλλά δεν μας δίνουν ένα πουλί ή κάτι τέλος πάντων σχετικό αλλά μας δίνουν ένα συμβόλαιο ,μια επιταγή εκτίμησης στο πρόσωπό μας.

----------


## jk21

αν και η τιμη που ειχε δωσει ο ΔΗΜΗΤΡΗΣ ειναι υπαρκτη για πουλια μη εκπαδευμενα και ανεξαρτητη φιλιων ..... ποτε εκανες εσυ το θεμα σ... βρε Γιαννη;  για μενα τουλαχιστον ηταν μια ευκαιρια στο ποστ 12 να πω δυο λογια χρησιμα πιστευω για οσους θελουν καποια στιγμη να γινουν κατοχοι καναρινιων φωνης ,να ξεχωριζουν τις διαφορες περιπτωσεις που βρισκονται μπροστα τους

----------


## stelios7

Παιδια εγω δεν ανοιξα το θεμα για να μου πουλισει καποιο μελος καποιο καναρινι η κατι τετοιο εγω το ανοιξα για να μαθω ποια ειναι καλα και σε τι τιμες ειναι για να ξερω και να μην παω σε καποιον τυχεο και μου πουλισει καναρινι με τα κλασικα παραμυθια που λενε οι πετσοπαδες!!!

----------

